# Any Info on 2005 SE-R Spec V?



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Hey, been a while since I've been here at Nissan Forums. I come to you asking if any of you have good information on whether or not there will be a 2005 SE-R Spec V? I have heard that the sentra line is being completely replaced by the C-Note concept car. I am doing this for a friend because they are very interested in the SE-R, but the local dealers are all sold out! So she's wondering if she should wait for 2005 (if there's gonna be a Spec V then), or get one now? If there will be a 2005 Spec V, got any info on the differences between it and the 2004? Pics would be wonderful (though i doubt there are any out yet).

Good to post on NF again,

Gripen


----------



## beetamer (May 2, 2004)

hey when i went to mossy today to get a quote on my header i stopped in and asked about the 05 spec-v and they said they havent heard anything about the sentra goin bye bye and they will be getting 05's and that in late 05 or 06's they are gettin a face lift to look more sporty or some shit but who really knows right


----------

